# Any frog Keepers?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all...

I have a small issue and I feel hooorrriible about it. I've had this frog for a year or so and things had been going wonderfully until I moved. I think I shared the cricket issue with you guys before.

Long story short, some cricks would get out, get down stares and scare the hell out of the tenants who have never owned pets. I got pooped on because they can't tell the difference between a cricket and a roach. 

So now any odd bug shows up in the apt and I get the blame because I have a reptile that needs something that moves to eat well.

Things had been going okay for a while but the little frog just doesnt want to eat anymore and I am freaking out over it...

So if anyone with good frog or herp experience would like to adopt the little guy do let me know. I didn't want to put this in the sales section because he's skinny and I don't want impulse people scrambling for something that is free.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Cid,

What frog is it? I own a pair of North American Toads here which I rescued after the first one got 'mowed' by the lawn mower on the finishing cut when the mower blade was lowered for the clean up. I've never had toads in my backyard before 2007 when it was a wet year I think. Hell I live on a hill so ponding isn't really going to happen due to gravity mostly.

Anyways, I was shocked when I found out what the mower passed when I was making another pass with the mower. I never knew at all the toad was there. Not even a motion to move. I guess it moved due to air current when the mower blades was over it and thus got cut up. Had me a bit freaked out a bit and had me mowing lightly for the next while, while I tired to find out where the toads came from. Few weeks later after not finding anymore toads and it dried up the lawn area I was mowing hear dusk time when while making a finishing cut something moved before the mower got to it. I paused and flashlighted the grass patch. Turned out to me a ~1-1.5in toad. Had her ever since and a year later found another one in the drain of the basement window with no way she could have gotten out. First toad is fat now  Always crickets for her and royal feeding. Lucky toads. Named them Princess Toadstool (1st) and Peach. Take a guess on where the names came from. LOL.

Anyways, to your issue. Could it be that the area is cold? I spoke with a young asian girl at Luckys who happens to own a few of the same toads I do (she's the one that told me how to tell if it's fe/male by the slight squeezing of them. If they make a noise it's male.) and said if it's really cool they'll stop eating as their digestion/metabilisom (sp?) slows down. You can check Canadian Tire in the gardening area for the 'hot house' indoor greenhouse heater pad/kit which is like $30 for it. Use the heater pad to warm the tank up. 

You could take pics of your pets enclosures to show it's locked down. I always keep a screen on mind as an 'insurance' crickets or the toads don't come out. So try warming the tank up and see how the frog reacts first and then feeding it. I feed mine chrickets and mealworms and whatever bugs I happen to find in/outside. My basement laundry area is about 22-23C and my mini hydroponics there as with dryer tends to keep the temps stable warm in that room. My toads are ALWAYS eager for the chrickets. I mean Princess Toadstool once downed ~15 small chrickets. ; Yah she still hungry a little the day after but not as hungry as the day before.  I'm no expert but maybe it's just because my toad pets are considered easy going pets and not really sensitive and high maintance or something. Try the warm up first and see how it goes.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhh I was told he is a vietnamese flying frog, blue morph but I usually only see him in green. He used to be blueish when I first brought him home.










The temps are currently at 25C do you think I should go warmer? He's currently burrowed down into the soil a bit so I do wonder if its still too cool. I have a dimmer and a light I could throw on his tank np.

We screened the hell out of his exo terra but 1 bloody cricket got out and down stares and the people I live with freaked out a second time. I told my landlord I had reptiles and they said okay but sometimes the crickets do get out.

Its mostly me.. LOL I try to drop what I should into the tank but I am usually fighting off two cats at the time too. So I must have dropped one or two on the carpet.....


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

See if he'll eat mealworms -- put them in a steep sided dish so they can't crawl out into the substrate. They're a lot less escape-prone than crickets. Earthworms are very nutritious too, but not so easy to find in Toronto in December.

I always end up with about one out of four crickets on the floor, but one of my cats is a serious predator of insects.

25C sounds good. How's the humidity? A lot of herps have a resting season when it's too cold or hot or dry or whatever, and they get torpid and don't eat. Have you had him long? Has he done this before? Maybe you can find more info about this species on the web.

Btw, frogs are amphibians, not reptiles. ;-)


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

actually bait shops is where you can find some worms, i actually got some last week in markham. but what i use to do with my newts is that i would kinda hurt the cricket for them to be too weak to escape by sort've squishing them a bit in the adomen...i stopped because i realized it was kinda cruel . I got the idea from "Dirtiest Jobs"


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> OOhh I was told he is a vietnamese flying frog, blue morph but I usually only see him in green. He used to be blueish when I first brought him home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cid,

Sorry, can't really help you there other then do some researching for yah when I have some time. One way I avoid losing chrickets is to get one of those 'chricket' tanks at PetsMart. Or go to Home Depot in the plumbling and ask if they have any small pieces lying arund from cut offs. You want over a 6" piece. When you're home find a way to scratch up the inside of the tube and also get some end caps while you're at Home D. I got the Lee's chricket tank thing and when I buy the chrickets would put one end of the tube with the cap off in the bag then pour all the chrickets into the tube. Once all in I pull out quickly and cap the end. When I'm feeding my toads I just take the end off the tube over the tank and any chrickets that try to rush out fall into the tank or when I shake the tubeto drop some down. Avoids losing them in the home.

I'm curious how everyon freaked out over that chricket thing. How did they know? Did you say 'I lost a chricket please look for me'? Probably should have kept mum then if so .

Yup if i's too cold the frog may go into hibernation mode but that frog looks like a tropical rainforest frog so I would think it would always be warm/hot (muggy humid hot) given the tropic temps and them never seeing snow which would likely kill the frog.

LeBaron at Hwy 7 & Woodbine Ave has bait vending machines which look like they are 24/7 outside the store. Show up and drop some coins in and get some bait and try to feed that little guy. You could also get a tub of small mealworms which is about the size of the pinky finger nail to the first bend of the finger and that is how small that worm is. You can also breed them later or if the frog ends upnot taking it dry the worms out or breed them and feed the tiny worms to the fish or dried worms ground up then fish food. If you can find someone that does 'vermi-composting' (composting with worms indoor/outdoor 4 season) you can get some 'red ******' species of worm and try feeding the frog. Also if you get a bunch of those red wigglers it works double duty in that if you have a worm bin they can eat up to their own body weight in food waste a day then multiply for more worms for your pet. So you're composting and feeding at the same time. If you bury the food under the soil you won't get any smells with the composting thing.  Give the 'black gold' worm castins (worm poop) to anyone in your wing/apt. level that has house plants. Very POWERFUL fertilizer in that it's all natural and won't burn out seedlings unlike chemical ones if you accidently over feed the plant. A good way to make peace in your apt. while also waste reduction as well.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Byronicle said:


> actually bait shops is where you can find some worms, i actually got some last week in markham. but what i use to do with my newts is that i would kinda hurt the cricket for them to be too weak to escape by sort've squishing them a bit in the adomen...i stopped because i realized it was kinda cruel . I got the idea from "Dirtiest Jobs"


Crickets and some other insects can shed segments of their legs. They use this to escape predators. If you pinch a back leg at the main joint, they will drop the rest of the leg. This will slow them down enough for slower herps to catch them. I've never done this, but have seen it recommended. When I buy crickets, it's not uncommon for many of them to be missing legs or parts of legs. They seem to drop them quite easily.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I can't do crickets anymore here. Made a deal with my hubby that I could keep the little guy as long as no more got out.

See some got out and down stares. The guy down there freaked, they all came up and thought we had roaches and I tried to explain that it was just a loose pet store cricket and I had a frog so that was why. They wanted to spray and everything which would just slaughter my birds. I had to google a picture of a cricket and a canadian roach on our laptop just to get it across that the bug was harmless. Noisy yes.. but harmless.

We re screened the whole tank and everything was fine for weeks. Then my neighboor downstares pulls me over all secret like and says in a low tone. "we found another cricket in daves apartment." I asked him what it looked like and he said he didnt know. I asked if it was a wild cricket since we live right by a school yard and he said he didnt know. I was kinda pissed off... Because 1. Dave didn't come and tell me, but told the guy below me. and 2. I had explained that I would have reptiles/herps/etc etc and I was told it was okay.

1 bloody bug gets out and I get blamed for it..

So I moved to mealies and wax, and butters which he seemed to go for with no issues until fall came. I checked his humidity level too and it has dropped big time, I moved the sensor around just to be sure it wasn't too close to the light but its about 50%. I'll make sure I get that up to 80% or so...

I didn't realize just how dry it would get when the rads came on. I've been spraying but I don't think its enough. I'll also start turning the heat up on the little guy and see how he does.

Thanks for your help.. I feel like sucha tard not being able to provide some nice gutloaded crickets for him. Oohhh and Btw.. I do have earthworms and plenty of them but this froggy doesn't bite for earthworms yet.

I buy lots for my ornate poly and my paddletail newt


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

poor thing. maybe it is just the humidity. can you make the lid more air tight a bit to keep the moisture in? i don't know anything about frogs but i lol'ed that people couldn't tell the difference between a cricket and a roach.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Cid,

Awww.. bad situation there.  I guess if the loose chricket wasn't out there first then you could have set up a small little table and demo your knowledge of the pets and the reptiles geared towards the kids then educate the parents and other tenents in the place which would make things look good on your side and if a chricket got loose after that they hopefully they would not freak out then. Don't think that would work now given the story you mentioned about news of an alleged chricket being loose and you got that info via indirect comment by someone which means the wires are a bit tight there on the tension.  

I'm working on a plan to make an attachment to my screen so that I can have a little hole for feeding or putting a small box with chrickets in a small box on top of the tank sealed so that when the chrickets wander to the hole they fall down into the tank and not get loose out of the tank. 

You may want to aquire those chricket tubes so when you're buying chrickets after the CSR counted the chrickets and put them in a bag you can have them pour them into the tube so when you're home all you have to do is lower your tube into the tank and shake it a bit for the chrickets to fall out then cap it. Very hard to have loose chrickets as the inside of the tube is course and the outside smooth so the chricket can't climb up and jump.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Are you using a UVA and UVB lamp?

Is there anyway you can use a laser pointer on the foods you are trying to feed it? I have read many people do this when they try to feed toads and frogs who dont want to eat dead foods or just dont want to eat.

Heat might be an issue maybe too hot or too cold. Another thing maybe it has gone into hibernation mode????

Have you tried feeding it pinkys?

Some frogs love them.


----------

